# Making non-animated sigs



## strata8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Because it's getting a bit too confusing having animated and non-animated sigs in the one topic, I've decided to make a seperate topic for *non-animated requests only*. If you want an animated sig post here.
I'm only doing this because we both seem to be accepting the same request, which, as you can guess, starts to get pretty confusing.
*
Current signature and avatar makers:*
_Collabrative effort_

Here's a request template:


			
				Template said:
			
		

> *
> Description:*
> 
> *Size (Max 400x100):*
> ...


*Requests:*
Check recent pages.

*Completed (old):*
Ironhide for Superdude (link)
Bumblebee for Superdude (link)
Optimus Prime for Superdude (link)
Jazz for Superdude (link)
Metaknight for Quanno (link)
Metaknight Avatar for Quanno (link)
Space Ghost for Saxamo (link)
8-bit Mario for Pitoui (link)
Metroid for Antoligy (link)
Subzero Sig for Icey (link)
Subzero Avatar for Icey (link)
Guybrush for jpxdude (link)
Guitar Large for Balrogs.Pain (link)
Guitar Small for Balrogs.Pain (link)
Ryu Avatar for aZnXrAvEr (link)
Ryu Sig for aZnXrAvEr (link)
Avatar (Chibi) Sig for tinymonkeyt (link)
Animated Avatar for Eternal Myst (link)
Densetsu no Stafy for DieForIt (link)
Team Fortress 2 Heavy for currynoodles (link)
Firefox Sig for JKR Firefox (link)
Firefox Ava for JKR Firefox (link)
Heracross for papyrus (link)
Megatron Avatar for superdude (link)
Metroid for FaRReR (link)
Zelda Sig for rowanchamp (link)
Megaman for Antoligy (link)
Phoenix Wright for Antoligy (link)
Sabata for Antoligy (link)
Neon for Antoligy (link)
Diablo II for DeMoN (link)
Kirby for King Zargo (link)
Apollo Justice for Talaria (link)
Gundam Seed for superdude (link)
Kingdom Hearts for GameSoulXIII (link)
Domokun for bishang (link)
Advance Wars: DoR for Antoligy (link)
Cherry + Duck for cherryduck (link)
Kirby for Plainoangelmb (link)
JDrama for mikihara_ (link)
Pikachu for pokemongalaxy (link)
Gokudera for GamesoulXIII (link)
Mario Timeline for McFloerie (unfinished) (link)

_42 completed_


----------



## Icey (Aug 13, 2008)

Description: Subzero sig and avatar. with Icey on both somewhere.

Size (Max 400x100): whatever works well for you.

Images (if any): If you can't find any that work let me know.

Other info: Thank you.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Not my best work, but:


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 13, 2008)

and this is the link for the animated topic and i also make the non-animated ones as strata8 left ...

my specialty is making animated avatars and sigs!

signature thread!


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Aug 13, 2008)

*Description:* Can i get a sig with ryu? 

*Size (Max 400x100):* 400x100

*Images (if any):* http://i37.tinypic.com/6e23dj.png

*Other info:* Use the top left ryu for the sig.

If possible, i'd like to have a matching avatar using one of the other ryu's. 

Don't put my name in the pics. Thank you


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Strata8

I made a request in the other thread, but I don't want an animated sig.  

Description: As mentioned in the other thread, please can I requested a Monkey Island meets Mario type sig?  I don't mind if it's Monkey Island only related sig though. 

Size (Max 400x100): This size is fine

Images (if any): Here are some Guybrush sprite panels from MI2: http://www.panelmonkey.org/gs/Guybrush.gif

Other info: Something with Guybrush Threepwood from MI1 or MI2!  Would be a bonus if Mario was in it somehow, i.e Guybrush jumping on a goombas head in SMB or something.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 13, 2008)

just wanna comment, nice sigs!
Edit Request!
Description: Can i get me a signature which focuses on guitar hero? Or guitar in general.
Size 400x100
Images: Not really
Other info, try to make use with what you can!


----------



## rockbmi (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi thanks for providing this service could i please have an animated signature with the text NintendoLinky and maybe a pic of Ness from Earthbound if that isnt too much trouble. Thanks for your generosity.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Description: Can i get a sig with ness from earthbound/mother 2? 

Size (Max 400x100): 400x100

Images (if any): http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3208/276044...83e3646f0_o.gif

Other info: i know its a gif but not bothered about the animation.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

Strata, 
Can you make a sig of Densetsu no stafy ?
With nickname and non animated (400x100)

Thanks


----------



## Xeijin (Aug 13, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> Images (if any): Here are some Guybrush sprite panels from MI2: http://www.panelmonkey.org/gs/Guybrush.gif



Remember to copy and paste that link into the address bar as the site uses leech protection so it checks the referrer.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 13, 2008)

nintendolinky said:
			
		

> Hi thanks for providing this service could i please have an animated signature with the text NintendoLinky and maybe a pic of Ness from Earthbound if that isnt too much trouble. Thanks for your generosity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry if i come on rude, but you didnt read the title right, would have to go onto another topic that he made for animated signatures, Since in this one he makes only non-animated signatures.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll start on this this afternooon. So in about 6-8 hours. It should only take me 30 mins to make all of them


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 13, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I'll start on this this afternooon. So in about 6-8 hours. It should only take me 30 mins to make all of them


Thanks!


----------



## currynoodles (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh! Just found out that the topic was moved. I'll post it here again then.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




REQUEST: Anything with the Team Fortress 2 Heavy in it (Your pick.) and my user name.

Thanks a million bro!


----------



## strata8 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's the ones I've done so far:


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks strata8!!


----------



## strata8 (Aug 14, 2008)

aZnXrAvEr said:
			
		

> Thanks strata8!!



No problem.

Those arrows were a pain to make, but I'm glad I added them


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for the sig strata8! I love it!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the sig...
I thought you didn't do animayed?
If you do, can I have a better version of my current avatar?


----------



## strata8 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't animate... the only reason I did Eternal Myst's avatar was because it only required me to erase something


----------



## papyrus (Aug 14, 2008)

If i may ask can u make me a sig, with heracross with my name all in lower case. I already asked this in other thread.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 14, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> If i may ask can u make me a sig, with heracross with my name all in lower case. I already asked this in other thread.


I completely forgot about you... you even PM'd me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've added your request to the list


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the sig, i would rep you (If i could) But i have no clue how


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm moving my request from the other thread to here as I like your style much better.

If you wouldn't mind, I would like a Firefox themed sig and avatar with my nickname in it.

Thanks


----------



## rockbmi (Aug 15, 2008)

strata8 i asked for a sig on the 1st page i think you skipped me.


----------



## Ducky (Aug 15, 2008)

Just a question.. I can be handy once in a while when I have free time.. So I can help making , If you'd like.


----------



## rockbmi (Aug 15, 2008)

Ducky any chance you could make my sig please:

Hi thanks for providing this service could i please have an animated signature with the text NintendoLinky and maybe a pic of Ness from Earthbound if that isnt too much trouble. Thanks for your generosity.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Description: Can i get a sig with ness from earthbound/mother 2? 

Size (Max 400x100): 400x100

Images (if any): http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3208/276044...83e3646f0_o.gif

Other info: i know its a gif but not bothered about the animation.


----------



## Icey (Aug 15, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Not my best work, but:



Thanks a lot man! I love it!


----------



## superdude (Aug 15, 2008)

hey can you try to make me a avatar transformers please megatron if possible


----------



## strata8 (Aug 15, 2008)

nintendolinky said:
			
		

> strata8 i asked for a sig on the 1st page i think you skipped me.



I don't make animated sigs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Ducky: Sure! Just PM me about the ones you want to do, preferably the ones at the bottom of the list, so we won't start making the same sig


----------



## strata8 (Aug 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A request by Antoligy:
> 
> 1. Neon Genesis Evangelion, either Unit 0 with the lance of longinus or unit 1 killing something
> 2. Boktai sig... with Dark Boy Sabata on...
> ...


----------



## strata8 (Aug 15, 2008)

I've completed some more:


----------



## currynoodles (Aug 15, 2008)

Whoa! Thanks buddy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I finally have a sig! haha!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 15, 2008)

You forgot the Advance Wars DoR one... and to quote the bit where I said it doesn;t matter how long... some people might think I'm being greedier than I actually am


----------



## strata8 (Aug 15, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> You forgot the Advance Wars DoR one... and to quote the bit where I said it doesn;t matter how long... some people might think I'm being greedier than I actually am



I think you've misunderstood... I only quoted it so Ducky would know what to do!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 15, 2008)

Ah.. explains it.
BTW, see what I did there?
no..
never mind...


----------



## Ducky (Aug 15, 2008)

Amm.. NintendoLinky didnt get one..  Its kinda unfair for him cus he asked one of the first ones , So ill make you a ANIMATED signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I actually made it yesterday but I ran out of internet O.O









P.S , Sorry that it sucked.. O.O


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 15, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Amm.. NintendoLinky didnt get one..  Its kinda unfair for him cus he asked one of the first ones , So ill make you a ANIMATED signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG LOOK AT THE FRAMERATE!
I reccomend setting it to 1.5 seconds so it is nice, een, and not annoyingly fast.

BTW, did you see what i did on ma post?


----------



## papyrus (Aug 15, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> papyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tnx, man I'm looking forward to my herculean beetle.


----------



## rockbmi (Aug 15, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Amm.. NintendoLinky didnt get one..  Its kinda unfair for him cus he asked one of the first ones , So ill make you a ANIMATED signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow ducky its amazing thankyou, shame ness is a little quick but its great and i really appreciate it.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zelda sig and avatar

triforce and link (windwaker/phantom hourglass) in both and include name somewhere please much appreciated

Images : Link 1 Link 2


----------



## strata8 (Aug 15, 2008)

I've finished papyrus' sig:






And I've also slowed down and optimised Ducky's sig as well (27Kb from 70kb):


----------



## strata8 (Aug 15, 2008)

Superdude's avatar is done:


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 16, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I've completed some more:



Very nice work on my sig and avatar my friend!

I really like the Starfy one as well


----------



## FaRReR (Aug 16, 2008)

Description: Metroid/Samus-themed sig and avatar with FaRReR anywhere in both of them.

Size (Max 400x100): 400x100

Images (if any): Anything that works! Please include at least one Dark Samus, please.

Other info: Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 16, 2008)

Ooh. Samus and Dark Samus?
Can I has one of those added to my list (like the one I has now but with dark samus...)

anyway. Cause I can;t help much yet (my computer with photoshop didn;t go on holiday with me)

So here are you're source images for FaRReR




And my favourite:


----------



## papyrus (Aug 16, 2008)

tnx strata8 for my sig. Its good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last thing, can i request to improve my avatar or you can make a new one?, pref. 80 x 80. Same with heracross, either animated or not. tnx


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 16, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> tnx strata8 for my sig. Its good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask VISHI SO FISHI (first post link)
Cause he's the one who runs the "animated" thread.

*EDIT:*
Oh, and people doing ma sigs...
Advanced specification:
Advance Wars Days of Ruin has Tabitha and a Megatank,
and I don;t care how long they take, just please inform me via PM when they're done
so... please do other peoples requests with a higher priority, I already got one.

*EDIT2:*
When possible, I will be helping from now on. I can find source images, and stuff like that
Soon I will move to the animated requests thread for animated stuff.


----------



## Killermech (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey Strata8, would you mind if I do FaRRer's Metroid sig (just the sig) request? I love working with metroid related art


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 16, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Hey Strata8, would you mind if I do FaRRer's Metroid sig (just the sig) request? I love working with metroid related art


Everyones allowed!
If you wanna join the team (well...) then feel free


----------



## Killermech (Aug 16, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I don't want to make it a job, but I don't mind jumping in once in a while when something I like working with comes up.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 16, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will jump in once in a while, when I have access to photoshop
(I can edit stuff... and occasionly made some pretty decent things... (although, theres nothing quite like having something made by someone else!)


----------



## Killermech (Aug 16, 2008)

Yea, It's nice to see different styles as everyone does it in a unique different way.

Well here it is, I hope FaRRer likes it (If you don't, then it's ok and  I'm sure strata8 will make one for you then) and thanks Antoligy for  the image. Really good one to work with.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 16, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Yea, It's nice to see different styles as everyone does it in a unique different way.
> 
> Well here it is, I hope FaRRer likes it (If you don't, then it's ok and  I'm sure strata8 will make one for you then) and thanks Antoligy for  the image. Really good one to work with.
> 
> ...


)


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 17, 2008)

I would like to request a signature if its possible.

Weight: 400
Height: 100

With this image:



And a matching background.
And "King Zargo" Written in it. 

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## superdude (Aug 17, 2008)

great job starta


----------



## FaRReR (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks killermech, but could you change the font to Xenotron? You can find it pretty much everywhere.
Kick-ass sig though.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 17, 2008)

FaRReR said:
			
		

> Thanks killermech, but could you change the font to Xenotron? You can find it pretty much everywhere.
> Kick-ass sig though.



Done:


----------



## strata8 (Aug 17, 2008)

Rowanchamp's sig and ava are done:


----------



## Talaria (Aug 17, 2008)

There's some really nice stuff being produced in this thread you guys are doing a really good job. Am i able to have a sig request for either Apollo Justice or whatever takes your fancy. Just let your creative juices flow as I'm basically just wanting something to replace my current signature as I've had it for a while. Thanks.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry strata its rowanchap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




which text u usin ill edit if u send me file


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2008)

love them though


----------



## Ducky (Aug 17, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> There's some really nice stuff being produced in this thread you guys are doing a really good job. Am i able to have a sig request for either Apollo Justice or whatever takes your fancy. Just let your creative juices flow as I'm basically just wanting something to replace my current signature as I've had it for a while. Thanks.




Im on it!

Edit : Nevermind im not , I dont have time for that >< Sorry.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 17, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> sorry strata its rowanchap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here you go:


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks alot u rule
These are amazin 
just what i wanted


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 17, 2008)

I need a good avatar and sig with a blue/white background with Adult Link on it. Also add my name there too please


----------



## papyrus (Aug 18, 2008)

Yo, strata8, just one last request can you make me an avatar of heracross with my name too?, plzz, tnx


----------



## superdude (Aug 18, 2008)

hey strata can you make me a gundam seed destiny sig here's the pictures


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> hey strata can you make me a gundam seed destiny sig here's the pictures


When its done, do you want it put onto the image rotation script?


----------



## superdude (Aug 18, 2008)

sure if you can do it thanks Antoligy


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 18, 2008)

I made my own signature ^^look down^^ But I need a avatar for it ?
Can anyone make one?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I made my own signature ^^look down^^ But I need a avatar for it ?
> Can anyone make one?


Provde source material please, or a name. Then _I'll_ find some source images


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Strata, 

Could you make me a signature only using this picture:




And if possible, don't make the font using plain white text.  Perhaps something more in theme would be nice. 
Edit: Size should be max btw. 

Thanks!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok, here is your sig... Yes. Its my first one... And yes... Its done in paint, but anyway, I hope you like it!


----------



## cherryduck (Aug 19, 2008)

Description: Anything cool involving a cherry and a duck. I'm interested to see how u deal with this! An avatar as well would be nice...
Size: Whatever works well
Images: Whatever works again
Other info: Much obliged!


----------



## superdude (Aug 19, 2008)

strata can you make me a couple of avatars of starscream, blackout, barricade


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey strata, what did you think of DeMoNs sig? Should I and Can I assist you in any way?


----------



## strata8 (Aug 19, 2008)

More sigs are done:















I enjoyed making this one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :





*@Antoligy:* Your sig isn't that great, but that's probably because you used paint. Why don't you use your '_trial_ _version_' of photoshop?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> More sigs are done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried, it won;t install cause the PC i'm using at the moment sucks...
I can barely get Paint to do good stuff
*EDIT:* At least the font was good! DO you want me to send you it?


----------



## strata8 (Aug 19, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> *EDIT:* At least the font was good! DO you want me to send you it?



Sure! Just PM me. Thanks!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 19, 2008)

hey strata8

if you dont mind telling can you please tell me which website you use to get your fonts..
can you pm me please


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome sig, thanks strata.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Antoligy:  Your sig was too big for the rules and I didn't know how to re-size it.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 19, 2008)

yh i would like to have the font from DeMoN's font and mine if pos


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Strata!

I was just wondering with my sig, is it possible to make the ? block normal/bright coloured, as it is a bit dull and brown in the pic.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## strata8 (Aug 19, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> Hi Strata!
> 
> I was just wondering with my sig, is it possible to make the ? block normal/bright coloured, as it is a bit dull and brown in the pic.  Thanks in advance!



Sure. If there's anything else you want changed, just tell me!


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 19, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> jpxdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey strata8!

Thanks for that!  I wouldn't mind if the sig was a little bit longer, with a pipe, and either a koopa or lakitu added, but really if you see anything cool that could be added, that would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks again!!


----------



## Bishang (Aug 19, 2008)

Description: Domokun with some cool background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Size (Max 400x100): 400x100

Images (if any): http://idp05.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/domo_kun.jpg

Other info: Can you cut him out and then put him with a nice background? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shades of brown in the background, but not ugly browns that are almost orange. Would like Bishang somewhere placed nicely using the font you have in your sig with a 1px black bordered and a little bit of shadow.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Awesome sig, thanks strata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Paint sucks, and I couldn't resize it without screwing it up- severely (believe me, I tried)
I can try to crop it... but I think Strata8's one was better, and he did the border right (lol, I screwed up!)

*Edit:* Strata, you havn;t replied to my PM's, are you gonna do the AWoR with the sources I sent you, and also can you please do the sabata sig with the pics I sent you (the one with red eyes is my preferance) And, if you do redo them, can you please put Antoligy instead of my website address?
Thanks!

Also, Vishi, i just have loads of cool fonts, that I use for stuff, I'll send that to you and strata.
In terms of sites, I dunno, Search for Pretendo and Pokemon R/S


----------



## strata8 (Aug 19, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> Thanks for that!  I wouldn't mind if the sig was a little bit longer, with a pipe, and either a koopa or lakitu added, but really if you see anything cool that could be added, that would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done!





@*Antoligy:* Sorry! I'm working on them, but they aren't my top priority at the moment...


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 19, 2008)

You are awesome strata8!! It's fantastic, thank you so much


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

Bishang said:
			
		

> Description: Domokun with some cool background
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*EDIT:*
@Strata8, Sure I never said that I wanted them to have _any_ priority, I just wanted to know in advance cause I might be getting a new server for my site! (YAY!)
Please read my post on the _"other"_ forum


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 19, 2008)

Sweet!!! It looks great!

Thanks strata8!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok, Strata8, I have a request.
Could you please make two userbar's for PokéDex DS's team and supporters.
Anything pokemon themed, just so we can get more visits.
Thanks! (are you interested in helping out?)
*
EDIT:*
Its ok, I am making a UserBar...


----------



## Rowan (Aug 20, 2008)

any one want a twewy sig im making


----------



## Rowan (Aug 20, 2008)

One i made with my name


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 20, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> any one wat a twewy sig im making


DAMN!
I want one...
BUT!
I have to make one myself when I finish learning GIMP
*EDIT:* The pics a little blurry, and the text is unreadable, change its color to something a little lighter.
Apart from that its good!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 20, 2008)

*Bumps up the thread*

Oh come on!
I know this is against the board rules, but Strata8 is really good at making sigs!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 20, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> *Bumps up the thread*
> 
> Oh come on!
> I know this is against the board rules, but Strata8 is really good at making sigs!



Agreed.

I'd like him to make me an alternate soon.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 20, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you want me to host it on a rotation script?


----------



## FaRReR (Aug 20, 2008)

Could I please have an avatar made as well? Here are some source images.
I don't mind Dark Samus appearing multiple times, but I'd like my name in it as well, in a space-age font (not Xenotron)










Thanks in advance...


wow, i didn't realise they were _that_ big.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 21, 2008)

FaRReR said:
			
		

> Could I please have an avatar made as well? Here are some source images.
> I don't mind Dark Samus appearing multiple times, but I'd like my name in it as well, in a space-age font (not Xenotron)
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mind if I make one?
My skills have improved, and I think I could do it!
using GIMP,
If so, do you want your name on it?


----------



## strata8 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry I haven't replied for a while, I got 4 assignments in two days!

I've started making the requested sigs.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 21, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't replied for a while, I got 4 assignments in two days!
> 
> I've started making the requested sigs.


Fo you want me to make the dark samus avatar?
I'm ready and already have a design, just need to make it!
10 minutes or so.


----------



## Shebang (Aug 21, 2008)

This is really cool. Thank you for the input.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 21, 2008)

Can I make the avatar?


----------



## strata8 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sure. Just link it to me so I can add it to the completed list.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok!
Thanks!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 21, 2008)

Its better than my previous work:
I added the border right, and used a clever idea with the font, and so didn;t add a border:




The link is :http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w186/Antoligy/FaRReR.png

BTW. Strata, why is your album on photobucket private?
*
EDIT:* STUPID PHOTOBUCKET AUTO CROPPED THE IMAGE!
DAMN, I DID IT WRONG!
I'll make a border and reupload;
*EDIT2:*
Ok, I added a border.
Here:




http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w186/An...gy/FaRReR-1.png

And... Strata, if you can do a better border, then please add the new one.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've changed it to public:
http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/n134/stratton_865/

Antoligy's one with border





I also made one, but I'd suggest you use Antoligy's one.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 21, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I've changed it to public:
> http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/n134/stratton_865/
> 
> Antoligy's one with border
> ...


Glad you like it!

Now... To spy on your Photobucket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:*


----------



## strata8 (Aug 21, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did it get squashed?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 21, 2008)

umm...
Slight problem with resizing in GIMP...
lets just say I can;t count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*EDIT:*
What happened to your R4 skin for R4?
Can I download it in black?
*EDIT2:* Hey Toni!
*EDIT3:* Toni didn;t say anything...


----------



## strata8 (Aug 21, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> umm...
> Slight problem with resizing in GIMP...
> lets just say I can;t count



What? Didn't you click 'fixed aspect ratio'?

I wish there was a facepalm emoticon...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 21, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to resize it properly to a certain size, so I did the Y coordinates right,
but went 10 too far on the X coordinates.

Any sign of any new sigs from you soon?

You know... since your better than "SOMEONE" at this, why don't you make a tutorial?
*EDIT:*
I'm making emoticons now!
so... this is the one you wanted, I stole it from somewhere via a google search + facepalm emotion!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 22, 2008)

I made CherryDuck a sig!
He's an awesome dude, and it hasn;t happened yet... so here: Presenting my 3rd work!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2008)

ill help a little if you want pm with requests u want me to do 
Maybe give me an initiation task
Oh and strata how did you get itty bitty pixel in white with a border?


----------



## playallday (Aug 22, 2008)

Description: PS2 softmoding

Size (Max 400x100): 400x100

Images (if any): 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...ayStation_2.png
http://www.johnlewis.com/jl_assets/product/230214484.jpg
http://www.johnlewis.com/jl_assets/product/230153269.jpg
http://eshop.webindia123.com/images/prodim...EME0601_1lg.jpg
http://3mul.free.fr/v1/img_console/playsta...laystation2.jpg 

Other info: it needs to say "PS2 softmoding" and needs to be transparent. (I don't want my name on it)

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2008)

only john lewis links work


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2008)

here is your sig say if its not what you wanted


----------



## strata8 (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been trying to do the domokun one but unfortunately I can't extract him from the image. If anyone else could extract it for me it would be a great help.


----------



## playallday (Aug 23, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> here is your sig say if its not what you wanted


Can you round it a bit? Thanks.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 23, 2008)

Half your links don't work, probably because of the ... in the middle.


----------



## FaRReR (Aug 23, 2008)

sorry for the late reply:

Yes.


----------



## cherryduck (Aug 23, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I made CherryDuck a sig!
> He's an awesome dude, and it hasn;t happened yet... so here: Presenting my 3rd work!



Haha cheers, for both the sig and the awesome comment, just one thing any chance you could change the "Cherry Duck" to "cherryduck"?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 23, 2008)

Is this alright
btw added border and rounded that


----------



## Bishang (Aug 23, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I've been trying to do the domokun one but unfortunately I can't extract him from the image. If anyone else could extract it for me it would be a great help.


I'll extract it and post it again ;D


----------



## superdude (Aug 23, 2008)

hey strata did you get my avatar request just asking since it's not on page 1 in requests? 
you could put that to the end of the request since it is 3 avatars


----------



## Rowan (Aug 23, 2008)

superdude, cant find any good movie images of star scream go onto next one


----------



## superdude (Aug 23, 2008)

k there was 2 more then for starscream you could use this one 




or this one


----------



## Bishang (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's an extracted domo. It's not the best, but I'm content with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/5525/domogy5.png


----------



## Rowan (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 23, 2008)

cherryduck said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like it!
I'll start on it right away... it would be easier if I had saved it as a project file... Ah well!

@Rowanchamp, your getting better! although the images are a little too big for the rules... and a border would be good!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 23, 2008)

btw its rowanchap


----------



## strata8 (Aug 23, 2008)

OK bishang I made yours just then (thanks for the image).
I made two versions, one with the text border and one with a text glow:


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, These sigs are fantastic =O


----------



## strata8 (Aug 23, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> btw its rowanchap



lol


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 23, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> btw its rowanchap


lol... stupid keyboard... 
try leekspin.com its another secret website

Um... I'm gonna make the corrections to cherryducks sig.

Anything I can help strata8 with (easy stuff so he can work on the harder stuff)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Cherryduck?




and




Its not brilliant... but its only my 3rd propper sig. (4th impropper)

Hope its ok!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 23, 2008)

so you found my secret website


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 23, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> so you found my secret website


Its scary, I left after 2 spins... but... OMG ARE YOU GAY??

Anyways... any sigs to work on now?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 23, 2008)

no its a joke me and my friends trick each other into goin on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and no more sigs sept yours
heres a good pic 
http://cache.kotaku.com/assets/resources/2...r_co_leadin.jpg


----------



## strata8 (Aug 23, 2008)

Done:





I also made a cherryduck one:


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 23, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> no its a joke me and my friends trick each other into goin on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good!

Thanks for the pic, but I only wanted Tabitha with a megatank (My Co+Co Unit of choice on WiFi!)
I already sent Strata8 3 PM's full of referance for two new sogs (I'm greedy!)

Gotta thank him for agreeing to make tham though!
He's awesome...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 23, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, but could you use the pics I sent you via PM? And put Antoligy instead of Antoligy.com?


----------



## strata8 (Aug 23, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not really up to the task of modifying 5 sigs at the moment.

I'll just PM you the source PNG files (you'll need Adobe Fireworks, I'll help  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 23, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, I don;t want those ones modified, just the new ones you make!
You know, the new sabata one and the AWoR one...
I'll probably be able to modify those yself if I need to!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 23, 2008)

every1 has sigs and avvies now no1 thanks me for my work :'(


----------



## Rowan (Aug 23, 2008)

since when did i get 120 posts 8O


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 23, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> since when did i get 120 posts 8O


Um... its ok for a beginner, still better than mine... (for now... dammit...)
Uh, you got 120 posts in all those topics asking that they make you a sig. Each time "you were better"


----------



## Rowan (Aug 23, 2008)

i dont know what you mean


----------



## cherryduck (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you strata8 for my beautiful sig! No offence Antilogy, but strata8 spelt my name correctly lol, and it looks more polished. Thank you both for your efforts, much appreciated


----------



## Bishang (Aug 23, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> OK bishang I made yours just then (thanks for the image).
> I made two versions, one with the text border and one with a text glow:


Thank you very much, they are both very sexy


----------



## superdude (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks for the avatars rowanchap . now i have enough sigs and avatars ( 4 avatars, 5 sigs )


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 24, 2008)

cherryduck said:
			
		

> Thank you strata8 for my beautiful sig! No offence Antilogy, but strata8 spelt my name correctly lol, and it looks more polished. Thank you both for your efforts, much appreciated


Meh, I am still learning... So that turned out beter than I thought it would be. So thanks for using it for a day!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry for the double post.
Strata, I made a sig for plainoangelmb, might be the final version... but you may have to change the link a bit tommorrow...




What do you think of my 5th work!


----------



## strata8 (Aug 25, 2008)

Much better!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't remember seeing that request


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 25, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Much better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a private request, I'm friends with her, and it was cause of PokeDexDS.
I'll be submitting a small modification to it later (non-capital P)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 26, 2008)

What do you think of this one I made for Pokemongalaxy?
He was making a new sig, then cause it was over the board size, he asked me via email!


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 28, 2008)

Antoligy how's much avatar and sig going along?


----------



## superdude (Aug 28, 2008)

can't see them... also antoligy did you do the avatar rotation? since you guys seem to have no requests i'll take one : make me one fore POKEDEX DS ( i am supporting it )


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 28, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> can't see them... also antoligy did you do the avatar rotation? since you guys seem to have no requests i'll take one : make me one fore POKEDEX DS ( i am supporting it )


Can't decide about how to trick uh, make it work with the system here.
You want a PokeDexDS sig?
Ok, I'll post it here later.
V1 Will say "PokeDexDS supporter" and "superdude"

And... since Strata seems to be free...
can you do the other two requests? (AWoR and Boktai 3) I'm ok with this stuff, but still learning so...
I'm making myself a new metroid sig too!

Anyone want new sigs? These two threads are losing popularity...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 28, 2008)

*Bump*
Here you go Superdude.





You want it uploaded to the script?


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 28, 2008)

can you make me a ouran high school host club signature.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 28, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> can you make me a ouran high school host club signature.


Can I have some more info?


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 29, 2008)

with one of these pictures 



Spoiler















thanks in advance

with my name in it please

400x100


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 29, 2008)

Strata, I won't be able to help out as much in the next week/ or so.
What with School in a week and my Ds going off for repairs.
Although, I want to ask what you think of my new two sigs (the new metroid ones)

Thanks!
P.S. Are you doing the other 2 sigs?

@Superdude, do you want it on the script?
I'll try to do avatar rotation for you...


----------



## superdude (Aug 29, 2008)

yea i want it in the rotation. thanks


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 29, 2008)

Can anyone makes a sig for me with Taiko no Tatsujin 2.
400x100 and non animated. Colours doesn't matter (no pink please!!!)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 30, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> yea i want it in the rotation. thanks


Ok, I'll put it up next server thingy.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 30, 2008)

here you are Holaitsme and DieForIt


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 30, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> here you are Holaitsme and DieForIt


They're getting better!
Only, they're a bit squashed and low quality (stretched)
Try looking for an image simmilar on some site, or making the image bigger and then cropping the view,like i did with the one of a metroid on my sig. (looking for a better font...)
I'll be back halping more in around a week, GIMP has screwed up, and FireWorks keep's demanding to restart- (hex hacking later!)
So, yeah.

*EDIT:* OOH! I love that font, Capsule I think?, I have it somewhere, and the last time I used it was... sometime


----------



## strata8 (Aug 31, 2008)

I had some free time, so I did this:


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 31, 2008)

yay! strata8 you make the best signatures


----------



## strata8 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Rowan (Aug 31, 2008)

font is called technique


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 31, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> font is called technique


So its capsule with a border?
Meh, strata beat your sigs...
how are you resizing your images?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 31, 2008)

image size i only use it for sigs or avvies that i cant find a good place to crop off


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 31, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> image size i only use it for sigs or avvies that i cant find a good place to crop off


lol, I just look for more sources if I can't fill a sig.
Or I make it whatever size I want it to be.


----------



## Link5084 (Sep 2, 2008)

Antoligy hows my sig and avatar coming along?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 3, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Antoligy hows my sig and avatar coming along?


Sorry!
I thought I missed one!
You should have re-posted your request.

I'll make it later, do you want twilight princess link or ocarina link or majora's mask fierce deity link?


----------



## jpxdude (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey strata8!

I guess the signature you made me was too big, as it has been removed here from the admins.  It needs to be kept below 50kb.  I was wondering if you still had the sig you made me, and if you could shrink/compact the size of it for me please??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 4, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> Hey strata8!
> 
> I guess the signature you made me was too big, as it has been removed here from the admins.  It needs to be kept below 50kb.  I was wondering if you still had the sig you made me, and if you could shrink/compact the size of it for me please??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Actually, you can do that on Photobucket!
Here:
Strata's:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mine resized on photobucket:
...
Actually, I went too far...
I'll do it properly for you later...

DAMMIT. SCHOOL TOMMORROW... I'm looking forward to french [/sarcasm]


----------



## strata8 (Sep 4, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> jpxdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just my old one. I'll save the big one as a .PNG, and then it will only be about 10KB.


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 5, 2008)

Description: Mikihara on it, somewhere. And JDrama fan aswell. 

Size (Max 400x100): 400 x 100

Images (if any): http://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2...0ecd4f4fcz2.jpg
OR
http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=h...oolgirlsjl0.png
Other info: Good luck with it!


----------



## jpxdude (Sep 5, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> jpxdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks strata8!  I would have resized it myself, but the copy of the sig I had is on my broken machine at work


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm at work and wondering if someone could resize my avatar.  Staff took it down as it was over size limits.

It's located on this link: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=100382&st=30

I can't access photobucket from here


----------



## Sstew (Sep 5, 2008)

If any one needs any sigs, I can help out as well. 

Sstew


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

here jkr firefox


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 6, 2008)

can you make me one with ice climbers (from ssbb), kirby or naruto, and pikachu Please?


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 6, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> If any one needs any sigs, I can help out as well.
> 
> Sstew


Could you please take my request just above this post?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 6, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> here jkr firefox



Much appreciated my friend.  Tell me if you ever need anything within my realm of understanding and I will be happy to assist.


----------



## strata8 (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been around, but I've been making stages over at the SSBR forum. I'll start on these in a few hours.


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 6, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been around, but I've been making stages over at the SSBR forum. I'll start on these in a few hours.


Okay, cool. I hope to see mine soon ^^.


----------



## Link5084 (Sep 6, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fierce Deity Link plz


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 7, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll post it later on today.

Anyone want a Advance Wars DS (not days of ruin) sig?
I'm playing around with the sprites and can make one like that.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 7, 2008)

made 2 u like?


----------



## XeonZ (Sep 7, 2008)

Description: Mmm, put XeonZ wherever.  Avatar and Sig please.

Size (Max 400x100): 400 x 100

Images (if any): http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a224/Xeo...RainChilD18.jpg

Or if this any easier: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v499/Dar...Hearts/sora.png

Other info:  Don't rush, take your time, and thanks.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 7, 2008)

made the sig







made the av


----------



## XeonZ (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks a bunch rowanchap.


----------



## Ducky (Sep 7, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> sig 1 and 2 *
> 
> 
> made 2 u like?



Tip , Add more content , Brushes , effects with the chars , It makes it look better . =)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 7, 2008)

damn you rowanchap.
I said I'd make that sig, I downloaded the source images and fonts, then I check back to see if he wanted any other stuff done to it- and you stole my request.
I SAID I'D DO IT!
THAT MEANS I WAS DOING IT!
Please either say before me that you will, or just don't do it.
We're supposed to be helping, not just doing everything in the last two pages.
Also, you're resized images are stretched/squished as usual.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 7, 2008)

Can i please have a sig of Kakashi (from naruto)  with Cool Casey somewhere in the photo max sixe 400 x 100 please =) and if its okay another one same size with cool casey in the photo but with a pic of marth (form ssbb) in the pic that would be awsome! =) many thanks


----------



## Link5084 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Rowanchap, I really really appreciate it. Could you make an avatar for me too with the same style with Fierce Deity Link on it?


----------



## strata8 (Sep 8, 2008)

OK, I've done some more sigs:















Sorry that they're late, but again I've been making stages (as you might see in my photobucket album)


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 8, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> OK, I've done some more sigs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sob* Thanks sooo much.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

sorry antoligy 





 *cowers* 
is it all right if i make kakashi sig ?


----------



## jpxdude (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks again for sorting out the sig


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 8, 2008)

I forgive you rowanchap.
I made some screenshots on majora's mask that I'm making sigs from.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

sig 1






sig 2


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Mate Awsome =)


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2008)

Can I have 1 more sig please With this Pic http://www.narutouchiha.com/contenido/Clan...hiSharingan.jpg but trimmed down so you can fit it in a 400 x 100 sig please with same font as it is in the first sig you made for me =)

(and is there any way i can get the 2 (3 sigs when made) to like swap every day?)


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

antoligy could put them on a change flash thing message him for you


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

i know this is meant to go on animated page but u r looking at this one so here






use image link for avatar 
http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/ro...shi-av-copy.gif
and its 102x102


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks a bunch and yes it would be lovely if anthiology could do that for me is it okay if you made it so all 3 of them change every 1 hour?


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

not sure if poss sorry casey

btw casey set avatar size as 102x102 it is strectched at the mo


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks i did what is the longest time you can use so it changes?


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

you can just get it to change every time the person viewing refreshes the page or views again


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes that would be awsome =D if you or someone could do that for me


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 8, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> OK, I've done some more sigs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you VERY much


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 9, 2008)

cool casey10 said:
			
		

> Yes that would be awsome =D if you or someone could do that for me








here.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 9, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> cool casey10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!

I have made a freewebs image rotation server, so if anyone wants an image rotated...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 9, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was that sarcastic?


----------



## strata8 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ugh... I've made 40 sigs. I think I might have a rest from sig making and make some stages. Oh, and if you want to see the stages I've made go here:
http://strata8.110mb.com/index.php?p=1_9_S...ash-Bros-Rumble

or go here and check for any of my topics:
http://z4.invisionfree.com/SSB_Rumble/index.php?showforum=2


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 9, 2008)

Can anyone make a sig with the majora's mask and the moon of majora's mask?
Thanks


----------



## Rowan (Sep 10, 2008)

antoligy leavin this 1 2 u cause u sed u were getting pics


----------



## Rowan (Sep 11, 2008)

here it is
(i think its kinda crap best i could do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 11, 2008)

lol. I just made a majoras mask one.

I'll put the one on hold as I'm (trying) to focus on my school stuff. Except I still havn't started any of my IT stuff...


----------



## Sstew (Sep 11, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> here it is
> (i think its kinda crap best i could do
> 
> 
> ...




Looks good ,Not bad,Considering there isnt many good pics to use. I tried making it too, not many good pictures of the moon at all!, So mine came out pretty much just majora's mask, definatley not my best work, I might post it later, not sure yet, I hate it, which means it probably wont go up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Willing to help with Sigs if needed.

Sstew


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 15, 2008)

ok... this 1 is a bit hard but i will post it anyway...

can i request a sig with the following characters in it:

sonic 
mudkip
wario
8-bit mario
dr.who
spiderman
harry potter
and yugi from yu-gi-oh

the charactes can be in any pose but on a white background with my name at the bottom (if possible could my name be on fire)

if you need any help with images then just say.

can the characters be spread out so they're not squashed together please?

if this is too hard then just say.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

heres what i got missed out spiderman sorry couldnt fit it in and look good

and my flames text wouldnt accept _ 

here anyway 400 x 100


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 16, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> heres what i got missed out spiderman sorry couldnt fit it in and look good
> 
> and my flames text wouldnt accept _
> 
> here anyway 400 x 100



cool, i like it. another member has also promised me a copy of the sig via PM, i will let you know which one i like better


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 17, 2008)

DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it too,.
Small problem with David Tennent's head (lol!)
but otherwise...
The main problem is that the stupid sig size doesn't let you have a better pic.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

i know if i were able to make it bigger *wink wink nudge nudge*(hope admins are reading)
it would be a better sig


----------



## Sstew (Sep 17, 2008)

Here ya go!
Tried to get everyone in without squashing them too much.
Hope this works for you.
My "Flame text was acting up so I went with the other text instead, Sorry


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

go with this guys^


----------



## Sstew (Sep 17, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> go with this guys^



Haha Thanks


----------



## Sstew (Sep 18, 2008)

Any other Sig requests?
Anyone?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 18, 2008)

lol, your avatar got removed.
nICE!

When is strata gonna come back?


----------



## Sstew (Sep 18, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> lol, your avatar got removed.
> nICE!
> 
> When is strata gonna come back?



Me? Yeah I sized it wrong, Umm, Not sure when he's coming back, He's working more on the SSBR Maps


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 18, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY hope that he makes a decent 2D metroid one.
I love 2D metroid.

Maybe I should go help? I'm MUCH better at sprite manipulation than image manipulation...


----------



## Akoji (Sep 18, 2008)

Im willing to take some request.
I can make some vector and photoshop.
Nothing animated or 3d.


----------



## da_head (Sep 21, 2008)

can anyone help me make this avatar? http://www.vimanga.ru/manga/l/lilim-kiss/01b.jpg

i want it to be like my current avatar, except longer, so it fills up the 100 x 140 maximum. and if u could put da_head at the bottom corner or something.

nothing to difficult, i just suck at cropping and removing backgrounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks in advance ^^

EDIT: thx to holaitsme for the avatar. though its a little blurried isn't it? :S


----------



## xDahlia (Oct 4, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Im willing to take some request.
> I can make some vector and photoshop.
> Nothing animated or 3d.


Could I please have a sig similar to my current one? With this pic please.

http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=a...73116358al8.jpg






 Thanks. 

Text all the same, just need a pic change. Any font.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

Can someone make a sig with taiko no tatsujin 2 for DS?
500X100 please, and not above the rules on gbatemp.

Thank you.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 7, 2008)

here you go
feedback appreciated


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

mikihara_ said:
			
		

> Akoji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can give it a shot, If Rownchap hasnt done it already


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

Will go and re-adjust or change if you need any thing

*Posts merged*

Its a little pixelated So I can re-upload it in a few minutes


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 7, 2008)

My friend wants aslo a sig like this, but with mario style.
Can someone make this? erase my nickname and use mcfloerie as Nickname.
Thanks


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> My friend wants aslo a sig like this, but with mario style.
> Can someone make this? erase my nickname and use mcfloerie as Nickname.
> Thanks




I could give it a shot, But, I'm currently in school so wont be done until tomorrow sometime, Unless someone else takes it up.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 7, 2008)

u got a psd file or anything like that


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 7, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> u got a psd file or anything like that


What's a psd file?


----------



## Rowan (Oct 7, 2008)

its a photoshop document who made the sig?


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A .psd File is a file name for Photoshop, It shows the picture in layers, and makes it much easier for sig makers (Strata8)(Rownachap)(Myself) to make the sig better and quicker. Which I don't think you would have unless you made the Link sig yourself


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 7, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Strata made this, my friend likes it and he want it in Mario Style


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

That's what i thought, Yeah so I'll begin working on it, should be done tomorrow sometime, Unless Rowanchap or someone takes it up.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 7, 2008)

ill probly make in a few mins
p.s. wats this guys name


here i think its alright :\


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> ill probly make in a few mins
> p.s. wats this guys name




mcfloerie 

I think It'd be easy just re-creating the background would be the hardest part. Since we have no .psd


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 7, 2008)

Send it or leave me a message, i'm going to sleep.
EDIT: Thanks for the Signature


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 11, 2008)

Description: Gokudera signature.

Size: 300x90

Images (if any): 



Spoiler











Other info: Thanks for the support.


----------



## Datadayne (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey guys.

Need some help on the requests? I could give you guys a hand if you want.


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm back!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is yours, GamesoulXIII:





And a WIP for McFloerie (if anyone wants to finish this they can):





@Datadayne: I've added your name to the list


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 12, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're getting much better!
Stupid photoshop...

People, I'm back!
I can't do loads...
but still.


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 16, 2008)

Something like this:

http://upload.tastyspoon.com/uploads/20070...17080447534.jpg

With the ign.com logo removed and my name somewhere.

EDIT oh yea its for my sig please.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 16, 2008)

Will this do?


----------



## Datadayne (Oct 16, 2008)

Anymore requests?


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 17, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> Will this do?



yea thanks alot


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 18, 2008)

for my avatar, this,

http://www.tonymear.com/MoogleUK/FFVI/JPEG..._with_sword.jpg

with "kupo..." on the top left and "...bitch" on the bottem right please


----------



## kevenka (Oct 18, 2008)

Can anyone create an emo-like signature for me? With cool(not grim) skulls, A broken heart, doves, mixed with red, black, white colors? I couldn't really find any pictures except the concept of being emo lol
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## strata8 (Oct 18, 2008)

Here's yours, Zenith:





And a sig, if you want:


----------



## Kutski (Oct 18, 2008)

hi
can i have a norwich city sig nd a norwich city avatar plz
ty in advance


----------



## Datadayne (Oct 18, 2008)

I will see what I can come up with kevenka.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 18, 2008)

first, what software do you use?
second, isnt datadyne the company from Perfect Dark 64?!


----------



## Datadayne (Oct 18, 2008)

Here it is Kevin:







			
				juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> first, what software do you use?
> second, isnt datadyne the company from Perfect Dark 64?!



I use Photoshop CS3. And Perfect Dark 64 was made by RareWare. Datadyne is one of the stages of the game.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 7, 2008)

Description: Something With The World Ens With You; Sho Minamoto most likely+My name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Size (Max 400x100): What you Want

Images (if any): I Dunno 

Other info: Dunoo


----------



## Noitora (Nov 7, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Description: Something With The World Ens With You; Sho Minamoto most likely+My name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait I'm at it.
Shall I give your name a graffiti look?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 7, 2008)

Finished, use whichever you want.







Sorry for the double post I thought they'd merge D:


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 7, 2008)

Whats the link?
And it looks really cool The graffiti thing is nice


----------



## Noitora (Nov 7, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Whats the link?
> And it looks really cool The graffiti thing is nice








 left click>copy image location, maybe?


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Veristical Blaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Srry i don't have a copy image location thing


----------



## Noitora (Nov 7, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What browser are you on, internet explorer?


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 7, 2008)

Noitora I think you mean Right-click, not left click


----------



## Noitora (Nov 7, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Noitora I think you mean Right-click, not left click


Damn yeah lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IE sucks, wait I'll give you the links.
Give credit if you use the sig.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 7, 2008)

Its ok I found a way: looking at the specifics and copy the URL link


----------



## Noitora (Nov 7, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Its ok I found a way: looking at the specifics and copy the URL link


Ah, ok.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ya mean?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 7, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 7, 2008)

Can someone make a simple media player. Only picture, With black and Pink. In taiko no tatsujin style. And also with play and stop button.

Can anybody make an avatar WITH signature of Mother 3 ?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 9, 2008)

made an awesome sig but way way way too large + its animated


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 9, 2008)

hey rowanchap
can u giv me that same sig
except with my name on it?
for the colours:
Orange for "Orange"
Blue for "gamer"
thanks a lot


----------



## Rowan (Nov 9, 2008)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> hey rowanchap
> can u giv me that same sig
> except with my name on it?
> for the colours:
> ...




you do know that you wont be able to use on gbatemp 182.6kb
may be able to change it

heres one in crappy quality







76kb


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 9, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> made an awesome sig but way way way too large + its animated


Whoaa, It's Kawaaii


----------



## Rowan (Nov 10, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is this Kawaaii you speak of


----------



## Dark (Nov 10, 2008)

Can anyone make me a sig with a picture of Kirby?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

I was bored so I made this one.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

DAMN IT!! That's freaking good.... Except you forgot the two red thingies on Kirby's cheeks.

Hola you need to post a tutorial of Photoshop on GBAtemp. You're unbelievably good oO


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't make kirby I found the pic.

Edit:I actually have a folder full of gaming pictures and thought the picture would suit it.

Edit 2:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kirby with cheeks


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

O_O Maybe you should ask ThePinkOne whether he/she wants the red cheeks.


----------



## Dark (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 30, 2008)

Is this still available? If so:

Description:
Anything kinda related to Christmas Anime-style things like that (lol) 

Size (Max 400x100):
As long as I can keep my quote it's good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other info:
Thanks if you still do it


----------



## damole (Nov 30, 2008)

Description: Can you put the image I'll provide into the sig? It's a munny. 

Size: 400X100 or whatever looks good

Image: http://www.kidrobot.com/products2.cfm?ID=4...mp;typ=KIDROBOT

Other info: Just put my name, damole, in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks dude.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry for bumping this topic... But It's time for a new avatar and signature. In style of Ouendan, I've some pictures in the spoiler. I hope someone can help...
A normal sif or flash sig. You may choose. Already thanks in advance.



Spoiler


----------



## Dark (Dec 14, 2008)

Can anyone change the name from thepinkone to Dark snice I changed my name


----------



## Rowan (Dec 17, 2008)

die for it here is your sig

hope you like


----------



## Talaria (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in need of a sig , I don't really care for a theme, be creative/artistic and enjoy yourself. Note must contain my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks to whoever kindly spreads their Christmas cheer and makes one for me


----------



## Mishy (Dec 20, 2008)

I would also like to request a sig. I would like if someone could use Lulu from Final Fantasy X. Chibi version if possible. I would like the signature to contain my name as well. Thank you in advance.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 21, 2008)

Description: Cloud Strife Avatar and Signature with the name gokujr or gokujr1000 (which ever fits) on both sigs somewhere.

Size (Max 400x100): Up to you

Images (if any):Sorry I don't currently have any but any pics will do.

Other info: Thanks In Return and Merry Christmas


----------



## Galacta (Dec 21, 2008)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> Description: Cloud Strife Avatar and Signature with the name gokujr or gokujr1000 (which ever fits) on both sigs somewhere.
> 
> Size (Max 400x100): Up to you
> 
> ...




Here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ava and Sig Set for gokujr1000:










Pretty quick to make.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 22, 2008)

rowanchap, I'm not eine grosse ünderdrucker... And the sig is low resolution :S So before christmas comes... Can someone edit all my links in my avatar and my signature... All the caps into a santa claus cap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ThankYou" 
EDIT: and no jokes, k...

My avatar: 





My Signature:


----------



## Galacta (Dec 23, 2008)

Did you get that from Strata8?


Hmm.. Ill see..

Im crap at making Xmas hats.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 23, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Did you get that from Strata8?
> Hmm.. Ill see..
> Im crap at making Xmas hats.


How do you know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, he can make pretty good sigs.


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm taking on requests!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 24, 2008)

Sp33der said:
			
		

> I'm taking on requests!


Thank you.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 25, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Man!


----------



## xDahlia (Dec 27, 2008)

Description: Name (iPanic) in a corner, Blue or Pink background.

Size (Max 400x100): 400x100 (or any other)

Images (if any): http://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=i...16045011tf3.jpg

Other info: Take your time doing my sig, don't want it rushed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 5, 2009)

Description: A megaman themed sig! =] name on botton left corner. name:fgghjjkll

Size (Max 400x100): u choose?

Images (if any):http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=a6620fdd7d551327d2db6fb9a8902bda. if you can find any better, use them =]=]=]

Other info: Thanks for making my sig. [if you make it]


----------



## MicShadow (Jan 6, 2009)

Description: A theme involving  Link (zelda of course), preferably Oni Link or Twilight Princess Link.

Size: Max

Images: Whatever you can find, as I cant decide

Other Info: Whatever you think looks good. Thanks


----------



## updowners (Jan 11, 2009)

MicShadow said:
			
		

> Description: A theme involving  Link (zelda of course), preferably Oni Link or Twilight Princess Link.
> 
> Size: Max
> 
> ...



I made a sig. I hope you like it


----------



## Exbaddude (Jan 16, 2009)

Description: A Marth Sig and Avatar (If That's okay) Please put my "GBATemp" Name on the corner. (You choose)

Size (Max 400x100): 100 x 100 For the Avatar and Max for Sig

Images (if any): You choose, just please don't have Roy in them

Other info: Thanks for the Sig and Avatar! [if you make]


----------



## Nocturnius (Jan 16, 2009)

Description: With the pic in the link in the bottom add something to the background. Clouds,City, red,black anything will do :] And add Nocturnius in it somewhere thanks :]

Size: Max

Images: Cliky here for my picky

Other Info: If its not enough for you or if you think you can add anything else in it. By all means Do it :]


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 16, 2009)

can someone make me a cool looking sig?
kinda like DieForIt's reacent one
with my name in it
but not big text
just somewhere in the corner
something like that
and the colours
Orange for "Orange"
Blue for "Gamer"
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Jan 20, 2009)

Description: a Guitar Hero: World Tour Sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Size (Max 400x100): doesn;t matter

Images (if any): Choose how you want it, may turn out really great always if i don't make restrictions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other info: XX not really

Thank You guys!


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 21, 2009)

can someone make me a cookie monster sig?
a really funny one
and a cookie monster avatar
lol
im into cookie monster
mmm!!!
COOKIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie_Monster (Jan 21, 2009)

IM THE REAL COOKIE MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!
but u can still have the sig and avatar
lol


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jan 22, 2009)

Free yoda sig i made in GIMP while capped to first person who PMs me.




I will place whatever text in whatever font wherever you desire but please give me a link to the font


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 24, 2009)

first make sure its up to the forum rules then it will be fine
cause the size of the sig on its own is 112kb
and the biggest size u are allowed is 80kb
try and resize the picture


----------



## ۩Shadow.Kn (Jan 25, 2009)

pls do a Shadow Knigt sig its got to be black


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

People aren't really taking requests lately can someone explain me about this?

EDIT: My request for the ones who don't wanna search and make a sig.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Description: a Guitar Hero: World Tour Sig
> 
> Size (Max 400x100): doesn;t matter
> 
> ...


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

Description: Phoenix Bird on both Avatar and Sig, with "phoenixtaku" on them somewhere.

Size (Max 400x100): 400x100

Images (if any):

Other info: Thanks heaps =)


----------



## BMatt (Feb 14, 2009)

Description: christmasy, white, red, and green

Size (Max 400x100): 400x100 will do

Images (if any):http://planetrenders.net/renders/albums/us...l_santasora.png

Other info: make it say "BMatt", thats all.


----------



## Malqua (Mar 1, 2009)

Description: purply or a purple that doesnt blend the pixles

Size (Max 400x100): 400 x 100

Images (if any): http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss13/ma...aliceBigger.jpg

Other info:i made this Sprite, i want a title that says my name (Malqua) , then a subtitle to say Malice in Wonderland, but the pic may be surrounded a white square, i dont want that white square


----------



## mucus (May 11, 2009)

I'm willing to take on a few sig requests, but you need to pm me; if i don't see a pm i won't know you want me to do a sig for you.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 12, 2009)

Dude the stuff you do looks crazy cool.

How do you like my sign???


----------



## DsHacker14 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Description:*
I would like to request a signature with a dark theme (not evil lol) with a picture of Link (Twilight Princess version) on the right side. 

Words to add (if possible):
ARSC Hacks
http://arschacks.110mb.com
in a 8-bit type font please and as for the color, just make it blend to the dark theme.

*Size:* Any size. As long as you can put it in most forums.

And thank you so much to whoever can fulfill this request!


----------



## luke_c (Aug 23, 2009)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> People aren't really taking requests lately can someone explain me about this?
> 
> EDIT: My request for the ones who don't wanna search and make a sig.
> 
> ...



I'll get working on your sig and a few others in a minute after i'v completed it i'll PM it to you and all the other users, sitting here bored, nothing else to do
EDIT: Done Versitical Blaze's Signature, i'll do some more tommorow, it's late here.
http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq109/l.../Signature5.gif is the Signature. please Save it instead of linking off me every time you use it.
EDIT2: DSHacker14 done your Signature, it's here: http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq109/l.../signature7.gif i'v also sent you a PM.


----------



## PanzerWF (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah if anyone still wants a tag, I'd be willing to do a couple. Hit me up through PM since I prolly won't check this topic that much. Cheers.


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Sep 12, 2009)

Description: Zelda holding the sword an shield (like he always does) and him holding his shield up (not blocking anything)

Size: MAX!

Images: Don't have any!

Thanks.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 12, 2009)

Fatboy12345236 said:
			
		

> Description: Zelda holding the sword an shield (like he always does) and him holding his shield up (not blocking anything)
> 
> Size: MAX!
> 
> ...


You mean Link... amirite


----------



## ddp127 (Sep 12, 2009)

OW, that would be awesome, if fatboy actually meant link, can you make me one with zelda doing that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





imagine how weird that would look

can you also make a avatar of it?

Description: Zelda holding the sword an shield (like she never does) and her holding her shield up (not blocking anything)

Size: MAX!

Images: Don't have any!


if you cant find good pictures, can you make me a avatar and siggy with kirby doing something awesome like this:
http://www.infendo.com/uploaded_images/Nin...irby-745273.jpg


----------



## luke_c (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's the Zelda one, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Link to picture is HERE
I'll do the Kirby Avatar and Signature tommorow.


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, I meant link! Sorry for my noobiness, I'm new to the Zeda thing and because you usually play as link (and because the games called Legend of Zelda) I confuse them! Thanks, and sorry for my noobiness.


----------



## ddp127 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks! its really awesome, even better than i hoped

now i dont really need the kirby one, cause this one is awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but can you also make a avatar, then i will be like


----------



## luke_c (Sep 13, 2009)

Alright, you want the Kirby Avatar?


----------



## ddp127 (Sep 13, 2009)

whichever you would enjoy the most to make


----------



## luke_c (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll do the Kirby one, later tommorow, got homework to do, then sleep.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 14, 2009)

Description: Sig with Grit from the Advance Wars series, with Rogue Trader written somewhere.  Preferably Darker colours.

Size: Max, or whatever works best.

Images: Grit, preferably one with his pistol out.

Other Info: Thank you!


----------



## luke_c (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll do both when i get back from school...


----------



## luke_c (Sep 14, 2009)

Kirby Avatar for ddp127 HERE


----------



## antonkan (Sep 14, 2009)

Description: Sonic the Hedgehog and Jet the Hawk in Sonic Riders Shooting Star Story/Zero Gravity.

Size (Max 400x100): 375 x 125

Images (if any): The front cover of Sonic Riders Shooting Star Story/Zero Gravity.

Other info: Thanks to luke_c for my avatar and signature!


----------



## outgum (Sep 25, 2009)

ok ok ok ok, Im looking for a sig, of like... 3-10 pokemon Duking it out! having a mean fight with LOTS of Colours and energy and wind cutting flying everywhere! i dont care on size as long as it fits requirements of course, And i would PREFER but not limited to Scyther, Gallade and Darkrai in it =O

Also New Sig idea too
Description: Sho from TWEWY! Gonna be zetta epic

Size (Max 400x100): IDC

Images (if any): Here

Other info: Make the quote "So Zetta Slow!" Go on it biggish, And my name some where 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND!

Amazify this!
This!


----------



## airpirate545 (Sep 27, 2009)

nvm


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2009)

I would like a signature with Mario Luigi (Mario Luigi Partners In Time Style). Picture here: http://www.juegosdb.com/wp-content/juego-mario1.jpg Please and thanks. And if possible can I have a transformers avatar with my name "revolutionize".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And for the Transformers avatar http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2172/242381..._9851131dc1.jpg .


----------



## luke_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe i'll do everyone's tommorow when i get bored of NFS.


----------



## outgum (Sep 29, 2009)

SWEET AS! Dont forget mine XD


----------



## luke_c (Sep 29, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> ok ok ok ok, Im looking for a sig, of like... 3-10 pokemon Duking it out! having a mean fight with LOTS of Colours and energy and wind cutting flying everywhere! i dont care on size as long as it fits requirements of course, And i would PREFER but not limited to Scyther, Gallade and Darkrai in it =O
> 
> Also New Sig idea too
> Description: Sho from TWEWY! Gonna be zetta epic
> ...


Pokemon Signature HERE





TWEWY Signature HERE


----------



## outgum (Sep 29, 2009)

loving them =O
~Steals them~ XD


----------



## luke_c (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll take that as a "I like them" I wasn't sure about the blurring and sharpening but it seems it turned out well.


----------



## airpirate545 (Sep 29, 2009)

Can you do mine too Luke?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll do everyone else's tommorow, i promise.


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Sep 30, 2009)

Description: Signature with Dialga Pic with my name somewhere in the sig

Size (Max 400x100): whatever works

Other info:Thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2009)

If nobody minds I'll make dialga's


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dont forget my sig request!


----------



## Darksage098 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nvm


----------



## Sonia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Description:* A signature image that has the text "Ducks. They rule" with a cute chibi female mallard in the picture.

*Size (Max 400 x 100):* Any thing is fine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Other info:* I'd like the duck to be chocolate brown please, and my user name in small text on the image. If necessary, the signature of the artist on the sig image, too.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 17, 2009)

The sig i have made for u:


----------



## Sonia (Nov 29, 2009)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> The sig i have made for u:



Awww~! She's so cute! X3 
Thanks so much, Blaze! *hughug*


----------



## Devion (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello everybody,

We just started on YouTube with making some funny little videos. In this videos we show what you all can do with a big pencil, check our first vid on our chanel.

http://www.youtube.com/user/bicbusters#p/a

But we want a little picture that makes us recognisable, and we can't do that our self...  

Is there someone who can make a little picture for us? Your name will be mentioned every time we make a vid...

If you think "Yes, I'm the perfect person to do this", place a reaction on this topic. 

Ty and cya


----------



## luke_c (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you read the name of the topic?
Just wondering.


----------



## Devion (Nov 30, 2009)

Didn't you read what I said? 
a little picture/animation So people can choose what to do...


----------



## luke_c (Nov 30, 2009)

I think the thread's called Making *non-animated* sigs :|


----------



## Devion (Dec 1, 2009)

So it says picture/animation a picture isn't a animation but you're right it should say it in other words so I edit it.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 1, 2009)

.GIF's are a bunch of pictures put into one, hence the animation.


----------



## driverzx (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys, im new here. I could realy use a sig right now. I had a sig in mind with one of these following subjects, with my name in it. 

- Fender Strat (in black)
- Alice in Chains (whole band)
- One piece (luffy)

Demensions, hight 160 high.
An ava in the same syle would be even better.

Counting on you guys


----------



## arecus2000 (Feb 13, 2010)

Can I have a sig. with pokemon Palkia and Dialga in it.
And my username.
I would like avatar the same way too.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Sep 28, 2018)

Something with Weedles and the words 'Weedle Fanatic' in the middle? Thanks!


----------



## ry755 (Sep 28, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Something with Weedles and the words 'Weedle Fanatic' in the middle? Thanks!


Uh... this is a post from 2009


----------



## AdenTheThird (Sep 28, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Uh... this is a post from 2009


OOPS! Sorry! Had a feeling, but couldn't check the timestamp for some reason. Sorry for bumping everyone!


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 28, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> Something with Weedles and the words 'Weedle Fanatic' in the middle? Thanks!


OOF 9 year necro.


----------

